# Stanley No. 220 age and value?



## Marn64

Hey everybody, so I recently volunteered at my local ReStore and I found this Stanley No. 220 block plane for 8 dollars. It has pretty good japanning and has a rosewood knob with its original lacquer in stellar condition. I'm good at dating bench planes but I am pretty bad at dating block planes. So my question is, how old is it, and did I get a good plane out of this?


----------



## Loren

It's worth about that. They are real common.


----------



## TheFridge

thats about right.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe about the 1950s or so…..made before the blue or cordovan colours showed up. Maybe pre 1962?

Late model depth adjuster.


----------



## donwilwol

The 220 is so abundant it kind of gets a bad rap among us vintage guys. They are decent planes, they just don't have an adjustable mouth, but they work well, are easy to find parts for, and can be found for $5-$10 very frequently.


----------

